# 760 Carbine ?



## Tideup (Jan 1, 2014)

I bought a 70's model 760 30-06 carbine. It had the dirtest barrel I have ever seen on a rifle. I can't get it to shoot any kind of group at all. I have tried different ammo and changed scopes and checked the mounts and rings. What are some options? Rebarrel......rework barrel.    Need advice.    Thanks


----------



## fishtail (Jan 1, 2014)

Besides the human factor there are a couple things that can be contributing to poor grouping. 
In that firearm it's doubtful the barrel is shot out, the mechanisms should have worn out long before the barrel.
Look at the crown of the barrel, it may be damaged and need to be redone.
That 18 1/2" barrel might not like the powder type certain manufacturers may use. Look at Some Remington Express Core-Lokt, Winchester Super-X Power Point or the like.

And I assume when you say "it had the dirtiest barrel" meant that you fixed that problem?


----------



## sowega hunter (Jan 1, 2014)

I had a gun that would not group because of a dirty barrel. I cleaned it several times and it still wouldn't group good. I finally wound up corking the barrel and filling it with solvent and letting it soak overnight and then cleaned it. This fixed the problem. I can't remember what solvent I used but try a quality solvent if you go this route.


----------



## Tideup (Jan 1, 2014)

I cleaned it with copper cleaner and hoppes bore cleaner. I tried win ballistic silver tips and federal fusion both 150 grain. I had two different people other than me shoot it. The best group we could get was 2 inch at 50 yds. What kind of cleaner would should I use to be sure the barrel is good and clean.


----------



## Boar Hunter (Jan 1, 2014)

You mentioned that you cleaned the barrel with copper fouling cleaner.  Do you know if you used an ammonia based copper remover?  Removing the copper from a very dirty barrel takes a while.  I use Shooters Choice Copper remover.  Like I said, it will take many cycles of scrubbing with a bronze phosphor brush and then a patch soaked with the copper remover.  Follow the directions on the bottle and dry the barrel before using the brush or the copper remover will attack the brush.  The copper remover soaked patches will come out almost black to begin with, and then change to blue and finally white as the copper comes out.


----------



## leoparddog (Jan 2, 2014)

It can be hard to get it truely clean.  Some GS in your area may have an Outers Foul Out and it may be worth investigating that route as well.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 2, 2014)

sowega hunter said:


> I had a gun that would not group because of a dirty barrel. I cleaned it several times and it still wouldn't group good. I finally wound up corking the barrel and filling it with solvent and letting it soak overnight and then cleaned it. This fixed the problem. I can't remember what solvent I used but try a quality solvent if you go this route.





Tideup said:


> I cleaned it with copper cleaner and hoppes bore cleaner. I tried win ballistic silver tips and federal fusion both 150 grain. I had two different people other than me shoot it. The best group we could get was 2 inch at 50 yds. What kind of cleaner would should I use to be sure the barrel is good and clean.




Order you some Kroil.  It will clean it to the bare metal using sowega method,


----------



## Bamafan4life (Jan 2, 2014)

I had a 760 and there not tack drivers at all atleast in my experience, the one I had would not shoot any better than 3 and 1/2 inches at 100


----------



## Tideup (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. I will give it a good soaking and try again.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 3, 2014)

Tideup said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I will give it a good soaking and try again.



Go get a small rubber stopper from the hardware store to plug your barrel and fill it full of Hoppes to sit for a day or so. I had to do this with a 22 that was so leaded up, I couldn't see rifling.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 4, 2014)

Bamafan4life said:


> I had a 760 and there not tack drivers at all atleast in my experience, the one I had would not shoot any better than 3 and 1/2 inches at 100



My deer rifle is a 7600 carbine, I use it every time I go, and your right, their not tack drivers, I use it because I like to still hunt here in the mtns, their easy to carry all day, and with a peep sight, they handle and point really easily and fast.I don't forsee me ever changing.But they are not a 300 yd gun.


----------



## Chase4556 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a 7400 in 30-06 that will not even keep rounds on paper at 50yds. I have not ruled out the scope YET, its an old leupold vxII, and in the next couple weeks I will be tearing it down for a thorough cleaning, using the methods yall say here for the barrel, putting another scope on it and seeing what happens. I find it hard to believe the leupold is messed up, but you never know.


----------



## Tideup (Jan 14, 2014)

I carried the gun to a gunsmith and had him look  at the barrel. It was finished from rust. I am having it rebarrelled and chambered 308. I am also having it cerakoted,synthetic stock and forearm installed and trgger job done on it. This guy has done several 760's and guaranteed 3/4 inch or better group on the bench. The gun was made in 1954.


----------



## deadend (Jan 14, 2014)

I've got a 760 carbine from the '50's and it will shoot around an inch with my hand loads and 1.25" with Core Lokt's.  They are not all bad and I think many of them suffer from age, corrosion, fouling, and poor cleaning practices.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 14, 2014)

deadend said:


> I've got a 760 carbine from the '50's and it will shoot around an inch with my hand loads and 1.25" with Core Lokt's.  They are not all bad and I think many of them suffer from age, corrosion, fouling, and poor cleaning practices.



Every 760/7600 .308 or 30/06 carbine I own will keep 3 handloads in 5/8"-3/4" and 5 shots an inch or under. I have found them to be very accurate rifles and carbines.


----------

